# Pelican intruder 12



## Williamgon (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi everyone, first time on site and have a question. I've been considering getting a jon Boat for the local canals and will also like to go to the mangroves). I've been looking at tracker topper at bass pro ( 12 & 15 ft models) also does anyone have any expierence with the Pelican Intruder 12 ft jon. they sell a whole package on directboats.com. Any inputs?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 15, 2012)

If you are going to buy a jon boat I would stick with one made of aluminum and get the biggest/wides that you can. 1448's are good all around boats.

And :WELCOME: Enjoy the site it is a great resource


----------



## Williamgon (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the rePly, I see your in s.fl, So am I. You mean the tracker welded grizzly. Nice but it ain't cheap. Lol. I think they have that one in bass pro in dolphin mall. This is the other pkg from directboats I was talking about. https://directboats.com/20in12jobbou.html


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 15, 2012)

Just my $0.02, but I would not waste my money buying one of those little plastic deals new...check out Craigslist in your area and get an aluminum Jon. You can save a bundle and get a really nice boat instead of a bathtub toy.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 15, 2012)

Are looking for new? If not and you are willing to put some TLC into something CL is great place to look.


----------



## Williamgon (Mar 15, 2012)

Aiming for new guys.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would try and find something (aluminum) between 14' and 16' with in your budget.


----------



## Williamgon (Mar 15, 2012)

I was looking at the topper 1542 Jon at bass pro in dolphin mall. 15 ft.


----------



## Snitzel (Mar 15, 2012)

Just my view, but I think you could find a really nice used rig with probably a little bigger motor for $3K.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 15, 2012)

New is for noobs...


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 15, 2012)

1542 is a good jon and will serve you well in this area you must be in the 305 area (dolphin mall) . It should do you fine for the bay, canals, and mangroves. If you want new there is nothing wrong with that just get what you want and make it into your boat.


----------



## Williamgon (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone had bad expierence with the plastic/ram x boats? only neg i heard was they trap water in between the hulls just like i've the riveted jon leak, etc. Are Waco Mfg. and WeldCraft jons any good?


----------

